# How long before results are seen?



## Benls1991 (Feb 9, 2013)

I know I'm wayyy ahead of my self here, I'm motivated feeling hungry to change.

But how long does it take before you start seeing noticeable differences in your size and strength.

Don't get me wrong I've only been training 2 weeks properly now, going at it consistently for the first time but just wondered if any of you guys have anything to say? 

All I can say at this present moment in time,

I'm aching like a bitch! Everywhere! Haha


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

How long is a piece of string? It depends how hard you work and diet and a lot of factors ie BF, mass the lot.

Good luck with your goals


----------



## shane89 (Apr 30, 2011)

good luck mate keep it up, stay on here and you will get where you want to be.. notice some definite gains for the first 3-12 months.. after that you will start having to take things to next level..

post pics evey 3 months or so.. or you will think you are still the same as when you started coz you look at your self everyday


----------



## Benls1991 (Feb 9, 2013)

shane89 said:


> good luck mate keep it up, stay on here and you will get where you want to be.. notice some definite gains for the first 3-12 months.. after that you will start having to take things to next level..
> 
> post pics evey 3 months or so.. or you will think you are still the same as when you started coz you look at your self everyday


Okay mate, I'm thinking maybe take measurements? But I don't know how often, I don't wanna be disheartened if there's not much change despite me training 4x a week.


----------



## shane89 (Apr 30, 2011)

Benls1991 said:


> Okay mate, I'm thinking maybe take measurements? But I don't know how often, I don't wanna be disheartened if there's not much change despite me training 4x a week.


hmmm i know you feel you want to but i wouldnt bother at this stage, stick to taking progress pics, like what you see in the mirror, start filling out your clothes, and the comments will flow in from friends and family.. you wont need to take measurements.. before you know it you will be a beast lol


----------



## Buzzz_ (Jan 13, 2013)

Go by the mirror, don't weigh yourself every day/week, concentrate on good form and technique first then gradually up the weight.

Good luck and i might see you around hull haha


----------



## Benls1991 (Feb 9, 2013)

shane89 said:


> hmmm i know you feel you want to but i wouldnt bother at this stage, stick to taking progress pics, like what you see in the mirror, start filling out your clothes, and the comments will flow in from friends and family.. you wont need to take measurements.. before you know it you will be a beast lol


Haha that put a grin on my face 

I understand results don't come over night, it takes a lot of time and pure dedication, and cash for all this food! Lol


----------



## shane89 (Apr 30, 2011)

Benls1991 said:


> Haha that put a grin on my face
> 
> I understand results don't come over night, it takes a lot of time and pure dedication, and cash for all this food! Lol


i do my own shakes, they help for example the one i had last night

100g oats

600ml full fat milk

3 tablespoon EVOO

3 tablespoon peanut butter

1 banana

3 scoops whey

a dollop of maple syrup

im sure theres over a 1000 calories in there do that twice a day and your laughing


----------



## Benls1991 (Feb 9, 2013)

Nice, sounds good that. Thanks a lot for the tips


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Benls1991 said:


> I know I'm wayyy ahead of my self here, I'm motivated feeling hungry to change.
> 
> But how long does it take before you start seeing noticeable differences in your size and strength.
> 
> ...


I can't remember who it was that said this, but something I think is kind of true is the 3333 rule for a newbie or someone coming back after a long lay off - after just three proper sessions you yourself start to notice a tiny change; then after three weeks or so those close to you start to notice subtle changes in how you hold yourself, how full you look etc, and then after three months people who know you less well start to notice you seeming fitter and healthier... and after three years your build will solidly reflect the goals you are looking for, even if you still have a way to go.

Obviously though that all assumes things are done properly and consistently.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Treat it like a marathon not a sprint mate


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

Before you see some kind of a change? Give it a month and you'll notice it. It'll be slight but you'll notice it


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

well I know your not loosing weight but it took me 8 months to loose 3 stone 

I'm still loosing and feeling greater than ever before...


----------



## Goosh (Jun 24, 2012)

Pictures, definitely take pictures for comparison mate.

@dtlv hit the nail on the head with the 3333 thing too.

The fact you are aching all over is a very good sign that your body hates you. The first time I did bicep curls I couldn't extend my arms for a full 2 days -hurt like hell! The type of pain you feel afterwards changes, but by this point you've noticed changes so you're willing to put up with it


----------



## Benls1991 (Feb 9, 2013)

Buzzz_ said:


> Go by the mirror, don't weigh yourself every day/week, concentrate on good form and technique first then gradually up the weight.
> 
> Good luck and i might see you around hull haha


Haha what gym you go to in hull?


----------



## Donny dog (May 1, 2013)

shane89 said:


> i do my own shakes, they help for example the one i had last night
> 
> 100g oats
> 
> ...


Is this a shake you'd recommend for bulking mate? I started using whey a while back and noticed results pretty rapidly but, like anyone else, want to speed things up further.

I was hitting high weights low reps for a while but now im using higher reps lower weights just to change things up a bit (I try to change my programme round a bit once every 6 weeks or so) so was thinking of doing some body weight exercises (aside from my deads and squats) for a bit soon.

Would that shake be suitable for that kind of programme or am I likely to hold/put on weight using a shake like that with such a lot of calories in it?

Edit. Also, what on earth is EVOO?


----------



## oldskoolcool (Oct 4, 2009)

Too really notice about five years.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

oldskoolcool said:


> Too really notice about five years.


Lol, I think you need to try harder, 1-3 months to notice 6 months plus to really notice. 5 years, I'll let you know when I get there


----------



## oldskoolcool (Oct 4, 2009)

Kimball said:


> Lol, I think you need to try harder, 1-3 months to notice 6 months plus to really notice. 5 years, I'll let you know when I get there


Yer i'm 260 8% i will note i must try harder, you dont grow muscle in mths mate it's more of a life style well maybe an addiction it's taken me 5yrs to get where i am, i dont know anyone walking about with 20"+ lean arms training less than 5 yrs, do you?


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

oldskoolcool said:


> Yer i'm 260 8% i will note i must try harder, you dont grow muscle in mths mate it's more of a life style well maybe an addiction it's taken me 5yrs to get where i am, i dont know anyone walking about with 20"+ lean arms training less than 5 yrs, do you?


I think you'd more than notice a difference at 260 the question was how long until you notice a difference, not how long until you notice an awesome difference!

You aren't really saying people couldn't see a difference before you hit 260, 20" arms and 8% bodyfat are you? Because that would be the worst case of body dismorphia in living history


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

That depends on what kind of results or the picture of what you call results is in you're head? varies person to person (Genetics, Lifestyle, Diet, Training) I would like to think that within 12 weeks time, you should notice a good change something you could definitely notice. I would say 8 weeks but I think that's being a bit unrealistic and expecting in such short period of time. overall for me I monitor both progress and results within 6 months at least, don't get me wrong here of course if you notice you notice you are seeing results what I mean is that by 6 months I know in that timekeeping myself I personally would definitely notice ''Results'' to put it. changing you're body is a VERY challenging thing to do!! it's not a matter of going to the gym, taking supplements, dieting ect and suddenly your going to transform or notice noticeable changes. as said previously ''it's a marathon, not a sprint'' couldn't be far from the truth. s*** takes timeeeeeee! just stay consistent, strive and be persistent enough to reach your goals! they will come!

Also Note** you've been training ''properly & consistently'' for 2 weeks? I should ''Imagine'' with you being new as such to training ect, that you will experience ''Results'' at a faster rate than someone who has been training for a greater period of time due to so called ''Noobie gains'' ect.


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

Donny dog said:


> Is this a shake you'd recommend for bulking mate? I started using whey a while back and noticed results pretty rapidly but, like anyone else, want to speed things up further.
> 
> I was hitting high weights low reps for a while but now im using higher reps lower weights just to change things up a bit (I try to change my programme round a bit once every 6 weeks or so) so was thinking of doing some body weight exercises (aside from my deads and squats) for a bit soon.
> 
> ...


You can make your own shakes based on the macros that you require. Shakes are just an easy way to add extra calories to your daily intake, they can be whatever you need in terms of calories and macros. Lower the calories in the shake if you think you will put on or are putting on weight. Adjust your daily calories (total as in food, fluid and shakes) as you see how your body changes. Basically, the great part about making your own shake is that you can engineer it to fit your daily requirements.

EVOO is extra virgin olive oil


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

take pics every few months or you'll never tell. I started training 2 year ago and 3.5 stone lighter yet when I look in the mirror now I still cant really see that much of a difference


----------



## tiny76 (Apr 27, 2010)

Your new to training so your body will change quite rapidly during the next 6 months or so. Just keep enjoying what you do and don't get to obsessed about technicalities of training and diet, otherwise you will just burn yourself out mentally.


----------



## Benls1991 (Feb 9, 2013)

Youngstarz said:


> That depends on what kind of results or the picture of what you call results is in you're head? varies person to person (Genetics, Lifestyle, Diet, Training) I would like to think that within 12 weeks time, you should notice a good change something you could definitely notice. I would say 8 weeks but I think that's being a bit unrealistic and expecting in such short period of time. overall for me I monitor both progress and results within 6 months at least, don't get me wrong here of course if you notice you notice you are seeing results what I mean is that by 6 months I know in that timekeeping myself I personally would definitely notice ''Results'' to put it. changing you're body is a VERY challenging thing to do!! it's not a matter of going to the gym, taking supplements, dieting ect and suddenly your going to transform or notice noticeable changes. as said previously ''it's a marathon, not a sprint'' couldn't be far from the truth. s*** takes timeeeeeee! just stay consistent, strive and be persistent enough to reach your goals! they will come!
> 
> Also Note** you've been training ''properly & consistently'' for 2 weeks? I should ''Imagine'' with you being new as such to training ect, that you will experience ''Results'' at a faster rate than someone who has been training for a greater period of time due to so called ''Noobie gains'' ect.


Thanks for the advice mate, but yeah I'm pretty new to this, aching after every session at the moment. But I know that's a good thing  I know it's going to take the royal **** to get where I want, but hopefully I'll start seeing some small improvements come new year


----------



## Buzzz_ (Jan 13, 2013)

I don't train in hull bud, and have you sorted your weekly split out?


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

Benls1991 said:


> Thanks for the advice mate, but yeah I'm pretty new to this, aching after every session at the moment. But I know that's a good thing  I know it's going to take the royal **** to get where I want, but hopefully I'll start seeing some small improvements come new year


 All the best mate.


----------



## Benls1991 (Feb 9, 2013)

Buzzz_ said:


> I don't train in hull bud, and have you sorted your weekly split out?


Yeah, it was made by the pt at gym though, I'll write it down tomorrow and post it up, get some critique


----------

